# Sticky  Yamaha YHT-597 5.1-Channel Network Home Theater System



## Reviews Bot

*Yamaha YHT-597 5.1-Channel Network Home Theater System*

*Description:*
The all-new Yamaha YHT-597 Home Theater System from Yamaha really packs a punch. This powerful system provides simple operation with network control via free Yamaha AV Controller App, plus enhanced audio capabilities with CINEMA DSP 3D for an enveloping home theater experience from a 5-channel speaker package and a powerful 8" 100W Subwoofer. With expanded Apple connectivity, including AirPlay and versatile USB input for iPad compatibility, this system is also ready for the future with sophisticated technologies like 4K video pass-through and 20% less power consumption with ECO mode.

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Yamaha*EAN*0027108107325*Feature*5-channel powerful surround sound (100W per Channel) with HD Audio format decoding: Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio; Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD High Resolution Audio
AV controller app for operating various functions from an iPod/iPhone/iPad or Android phones
AirPlay allows music streaming from Mac, PC, iPod, iPhone, iPad
4K pass-through for next generation super high resolution images
Front panel USB Digital Connection for iPod and iPhone, plus YPAO sound optimization for automatic speaker setup*Item Height*25.5 inches*Item Length*23.75 inches*Item Width*16 inches*Label*YAMAHA*Manufacturer*YAMAHA*MPN*YHT-597BL*Package Height*16 inches*Package Length*25.5 inches*Package Weight*57 pounds*Package Width*23.75 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*YHT-597BL*ProductGroup*Home Theater*ProductTypeName*HOME_THEATER_SYSTEM_OR_HTIB*Publisher*YAMAHA*SKU*153277*Studio*YAMAHA*Title*Yamaha YHT-597 5.1-Channel Network Home Theater System*UPC*027108107325*UPCList - UPCListElement*027108107325*Item Weight*60 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*YHT-597BL*Model*YHT-597BL*Color*Black*Warranty*2 years parts, 2 years labor


----------

